# Protein Cause acne?



## seank02 (Nov 6, 2007)

I just stopped my diet and workout because acne started breaking out pretty bad on my face and shoulders. About a week after i stopped i notice the acne was starting to go away. They only thing i could think of is the protien. Here is the rest of my diet...

Meal 1
3 egg whites
1 whole egg
10oz milk (1 1/2%)
1 scoop of whey
2tbsp peanut butter
3/4 cup of oats

Meal 2
12oz milk (1 1/2%)
1 scoop of whey
Yogurt
Banana

Meal 3
2 cups pasta
1/2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 4
1 can of tuna on roll

meal 5
8-10oz salmon

Postworkout shake
10oz milk (1 1/2%)
3/4cup oats
1 Scoop of whey

meal 6
8-10oz chicken
Green Beans

What do you guys think? Protein causing it? I also dont take a multi vitamin, i know  i should tho. 

I am 21yrs old, 6'1" 150lbs


----------



## Namo (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the same problem, I think its triggered by hormone changes.  When you start lifting and growing, your body increases growth hormone.  Thats my theory anyway.  Im sure someone can give you a more scientific explanation.


----------



## seank02 (Nov 6, 2007)

yea that was another thing i was thinking about. Im at the age where my hormones are just going crazy and it get worse when i workout because it triggers them.  Thanks for your reply man.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't have a super bad problem with it, but it seems like I get it more when I'm trying to bulk up and taking in more carbs. Different people are probably different though.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 7, 2007)

yea these minor side affects from whey suck.  i dont break out but i sure do rip some rotten ass throughout the day...


----------



## Gordo (Nov 8, 2007)

Without quantities and nutritional breakdown it's really hard to get a good idea. Excess protein is just cals and will be converted to glucose. Might be a combination of too much milk,the yoghurt, the pasta and dinner roll through the day.
Get some more monounsaturated fats in your diet and definitely more greens (veggies)....one helping of beans doesn't cut it.

Any idea what the raw numbers are (cals %p/c/f)?


----------



## seank02 (Nov 8, 2007)

Gordo said:


> Without quantities and nutritional breakdown it's really hard to get a good idea. Excess protein is just cals and will be converted to glucose. Might be a combination of too much milk,the yoghurt, the pasta and dinner roll through the day.
> Get some more monounsaturated fats in your diet and definitely more greens (veggies)....one helping of beans doesn't cut it.
> 
> Any idea what the raw numbers are (cals %p/c/f)?



45% cals, 33% protein, 22% fat

3864 cals
90g fat
468g carbs
305g protein...  double what i should be taking but the excess turns into fat and right now i dont care about extra fat on my body, i will take it. But if thats what is causing the acne then there is no doubt i will cut down but im not sure it is the protein.

thanks


----------



## Phineas (Aug 15, 2010)

seank02 said:


> 45% cals, 33% protein, 22% fat
> 
> 3864 cals
> 90g fat
> ...



On another note, I'd adjust your macros a bit for extra fat intake. What's your weight? 305g protein is pretty high, unless you're really heavy. Calculating 1.5g protein per pound LBM you would would have to have a LBM of around 204 lbs. Also, that's a lot of carbs, not that that's a bad thing, but 90g fat seems kind of low in relation to your total calories.

Just a thought.


----------



## LAM (Aug 15, 2010)

seank02 said:


> 45% cals, 33% protein, 22% fat
> 
> 3864 cals
> 90g fat
> ...



the human body does not regularly turn excess amino acids into lipids and store them in adipocytes at a high enough rate to increase subcutaneous fat stores.  it takes more energy to do so than is obtained.  when there is a caloric excess in the body the amino acids, etc. will be excreted in the urine

that is an old wifes tale..there is no peer reviewed medical study that supports these claims


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Aug 15, 2010)

Does your whey have creatine in it?


----------



## man2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

There is some evidence that processed protein can cause acne in some people. Try replacing the whey, tuna, and cottage cheese with raw eggs for a few weeks and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 15, 2010)

Phineas said:


> On another note, I'd adjust your macros a bit for extra fat intake. What's your weight? 305g protein is pretty high, unless you're really heavy. Calculating 1.5g protein per pound LBM you would would have to have a LBM of around 204 lbs. Also, that's a lot of carbs, not that that's a bad thing, but 90g fat seems kind of low in relation to your total calories.
> 
> Just a thought.




Really dude?  A 2007 thread?


----------

